
Zenefits founder Parker Conrad takes another crack at HR onboarding - stanleydrew
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/14/zenefits-founder-parker-conrad-takes-another-crack-at-hr-onboarding/
======
bmpafa
I'm probably missing something here, but how does one oversee a downfall as
ethically dubious as Zenefits' and retain the confidence of 90% of his
investors?

I try to be optimistic about venture capital, and I want to believe when I
hear investors opine on the importance of integrity, honesty, etc. in
founders, but this seems like pretty naked evidence of $ > all.

~~~
muzz
"this seems like pretty naked evidence of $ > all."

Is this even the case? Did any investors make any money on Zenefits? If so,
how?

Edit: Maybe investors didn't make any money, although it looks like Conrad
himself sold $10M of stock before things hit the fan:
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/zenefits-co-founder-
so...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/zenefits-co-founder-sold-stock-
months-before-scandal)

~~~
flylib
the company still has a paper valuation of 2 billion (it got cut from 4.5 to 2
billion last year), not a total wash like the media make it sounds, for
companies started from 2013-present, Zenefits still has one of the highest
valuations at the moment

~~~
muzz
true but that valuation was from last year

they just had a whopping 45% layoff, so highly doubt the current value is
anything near that

at least Conrad was able to sell high

